

Facebook wouldn't let me invite my friends... jQuery to the rescue! - fotoflo
http://frogo.tv/images/facebookPlusJquery.png

======
junto
A good example of why you should always fall back to validation on the server.
Never trust the client.

------
broodsugar
Sneaky, and enormously helpful.

~~~
fotoflo
You can pretty much use this trick everywhere...

~~~
laxlaxy
I doubt this works. All it does is change the client side DOM. When the form
gets sent to the server they can still ignore those friends.

~~~
fotoflo
Thank you. I went back and looked, and you're right, it seems that it didnt
submit ALL friend requests, only about a hundrad apperently.

You can use this jQuery to click all friends who are clickable:

1) jQuery(".fbProfileBrowser .fcb.fwb.text").click()

------
mattlovett
Good workaround!

